# Help finding Tubulovillous Adenoma??



## Sage123 (Nov 7, 2011)

Can someone help me?

What is the Dx for 
Tubulovillous adenoma with high-grade dysplasis throughout the rectum and anal canal.

Please and Thank you.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 7, 2011)

211.4, "Benign neoplasm of rectum and anal canal" is an option. My understanding is that this adenoma is not malignant, though high grade. So, you cannot code it as a malignancy, i.e. 154.X.


----------



## Sage123 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. That's what I was looking at but thought I was missing something.


----------

